# foundation or powder for oily skin



## L1LMAMAJ (May 14, 2009)

Hi, I've been doing makeup on some of my friends and I really would like to know which foundations or mattifiers (sp?) work well with oily skin. After I do her foundation, her skin gets really oily and shiny after like 15 minutes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Any recommendations?


----------



## KittyKat (May 14, 2009)

Foundation on oily skin can be a bit tricky. I know this because my skin is SUPER oily! I found some products that work really well and also a lot more that don't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



First - primers
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am using MAC Matte for some time now and I can say that I like it. It's not the best and it's definately NOT good enough for summer (I get even more oily in the summer), but I think it's worth trying it. I also tryed MAC prep+prime with spf50 and it really didn't work for me. Acctualy, I could use some recomendations for a good primer myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Second - foundation. I tried A LOT of foundations. For oily skin I would say the best are Clinique Stay True, Dior SKin Forever and Estee Lauder Double wear. I am also dying to try Givenchy MatMate. I know a lot of people say that mineral foundation is really good for oily skin but somehow it has never worked for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Third - powder. I LOVE MACs Blot Powder Pressed. It's just the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tried some other powders but I always looked cakey and with this one it looks very natural .
I hope this helps you. It's just some stuff I found that work for me. I'm still not 100% happy with everything specially now when it's getting really hot outside and my foundation lasts like 4 hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so yeah, oily skin is really tricky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A lot can be done with a good skin routine but I don't think I will ever get rid of that nasty shine I get after a few hours of wearing make up


----------



## VintageAqua (May 14, 2009)

Honestly, as much as I love HE products Revlon Colorstay with Softflex is one of the best liquid foundations I've ever used. I use it all the time and clients love it too because it feels light on the skin with good coverage. Just be careful on photoshoots as this has some spf in it. 

I second MAC blot powder pressed. Really the best for setting and mattifying skin. 

One last product I use and love is the Smashbox Photofinish LIGHT. It works just as well as other primers but is free of dimethicone so it works better with sensitive or oily skin. 

Good luck!


----------



## VintageAqua (May 14, 2009)

Oh, I've also heard wonders about milk of magnesia as a priming mask before applying makeup. It supposedly absorbs all the excess oil on the skin, leaving it soft and refreshed but I have yet to try it. 

Can't hurt for a couple of dollars at the drugstore.


----------



## glasswillow (May 14, 2009)

I have oily skin (although it doesn't sound like my skin is as oily as your friend's) and I live in a humid climate. I have yet to discover a great primer, mattifier, or powder, but I have discovered a great foundation for oily skin: MUFE's Face & Body Liquid Foundation. While it doesn't make my skin appear less oily, it does stay on all day no matter what (without caking or looking gross)


----------



## anita22 (May 14, 2009)

My skin is incredibly oily too. I would suggest:
- Use a mattifier such as MAC Matte under makeup
- Good foundations for oily skin are Revlon Colourstay, Estee Lauder Double Wear, MAC Studio Fix Fluid & Studio Fix Powder
- By far the best finishing powder is MAC Blot

The only caveat is that you don't want to go to town with too much oil-absorbing product on oily skin, because it will leave the skin looking dull, over-matte and over-powdered. The best thing to do for a natural look and a nice finish is to use the above products sparingly, and then get the person to touch up if they do get oily later. Blotting papers are best as they don't add any more makeup to the face, with a light dust of Blot powder in oily areas only if they need it.


----------



## frocher (May 14, 2009)

.....


----------



## Tahti (May 14, 2009)

I've found that using Milk of Magnesia completely cancels out the oil in my face for up to an entire very long day... such a HG! 

If I don't use it my makeup slips and shines within an hour. I dab it on the oiliest spots on my face (nose, etc) with cotton wool after my moisturizer, let it dry, then use a primer over it. (I use GOSH) I've found I can use nearly any kind of foundation now as long as I use MoM. ^_^ HTH!


----------



## KittyKat (May 14, 2009)

Hmm, I never heared of Milk of Magnesia beffore. Does it matter what brand you use? i'm sorry if this is a stupid question


----------



## ForgetRegret (May 14, 2009)

I could easily solve this country's oil crisis with my face. Swear. That being said, what I'm finding works for me is this; use a primer first (I use MUFE HD primer...the blue one), then LIGHTLY dust MUFE HD powder over my face (you could sub oil blot powder for this, but the softness of the HD powder helps my foundation blend), apply the foundation, which for me is usually DiorSkin Forever, then do the whole blush, contour, etc routine, and follow up with MAC invisible powder, blot powder, or whichever you prefer. 
Also, I find that if I over-do it a little, and make myself look like a powdered donut, a quick spritz or two of Fix + (or charged water, which is what I'm using now <3 ) will make things aaaaaallllllllllll better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've tried the milk of magnesia thing...and well...it was OK...and you definitely have to be careful with how you apply it, how much you apply, and don't forget to shake the bottle REALLY well before each time you use it. HTH!

PS No, it doesn't matter which brand you use...I bought the CVS brand AND the phillips brand...there was no difference.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 14, 2009)

sounds like i really need to get MoM for when i do makeup on others...the girls i've done makeup on have super oily skin...it's unbelievable. when i putting on their eyeshadow and stuff, my hand gets greasy and gross. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think i need to invest in the mac blot powder stuff as well...

i personally don't have oily skin. it's sort of like combination skin where my T zone is the oiliest but even at it's oiliest level, it's really not even that oily.

thanks for the rec's everyone!


----------



## nichollecaren (May 14, 2009)

I always see makeup artists hook a powder puff under their pinkie when working on eyes and such...u should try it.

My immediate thought was why not use powder foundation over concealer? i.e Studio Fix...then I thought maybe u tried that already.

MoM is really effective.

MAC Blot Powder=HG!


----------



## gildedangel (May 14, 2009)

I have really oily skin, to the point where liquid foundation slides off of my face in about an hour. I use oil control lotion, the SPF 50 primer from MAC, and Studio Fix powder foundation. This is my HG combination for foundation.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_I always see makeup artists hook a powder puff under their pinkie when working on eyes and such...u should try it.

My immediate thought was why not use powder foundation over concealer? i.e Studio Fix...then I thought maybe u tried that already.

MoM is really effective.

MAC Blot Powder=HG!_

 
Yea I've seen Eve Pearl use a powder puff under their pinkie but I haven't had the chance to get one  yet.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 14, 2009)

which section of the drugstore could I find MoM?? The ones near me are...Rite Aid, CVS, Target, Walmart. I have no idea how MoM looks like or anything! THanks!


----------



## frocher (May 14, 2009)

Milk of Magnesia is with the antacids/digestive aids.


----------



## sephoraholic (May 14, 2009)

my best friend has VERY oily skin and swears by Clinique pore minimizer t-zone shine control. It can be worn over makeup or by itself. 
My skin gets somewhat oily throughout the day. I use oil blotting sheets. I recommend the ones from The Body Shop. There are 3 kinds : normal (with powder), lavender for sensitive skin (with powder) and tea tree oil (no powder)


----------



## VintageAqua (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_sounds like i really need to get MoM for when i do makeup on others...the girls i've done makeup on have super oily skin...it's unbelievable. when i putting on their eyeshadow and stuff, my hand gets greasy and gross. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think i need to invest in the mac blot powder stuff as well...

i personally don't have oily skin. it's sort of like combination skin where my T zone is the oiliest but even at it's oiliest level, it's really not even that oily.

thanks for the rec's everyone!_

 
One little extra tip especially for those with oily skin is to apply the eye makeup first!!! Makes a world of difference and allows for easy clean-up if there is any fallout of product. 

1) Moisturize and prime skin. Allows time to absorb product fully= less slick!
2) Eye makeup.
3) Clean up excess if any. 
4) Foundation, etc per usual. 

HTH!


----------



## K_ashanti (May 16, 2009)

i'm also for relvon colorstay plus the blot powder, as for primers Boots No 7 Mattifiying Primer( found at target) or the Body tree green mattifier are both good


----------



## K_ashanti (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VintageAqua* 

 
_One little extra tip especially for those with oily skin is to apply the eye makeup first!!! *Makes a world of difference and allows for easy clean-up if there is any fallout of product. *

1) Moisturize and prime skin. Allows time to absorb product fully= less slick!
2) Eye makeup.
3) Clean up excess if any. 
4) Foundation, etc per usual. 

HTH!_

 

I agree this is what i do as well you must allow primer to "set' first of you basically are just wiping it off when you apply your foundation


----------



## sweatpea559 (May 16, 2009)

I've had a lot of success using MoM as well, but since I found Revlon Colorstay I don't even need it! I was using powder foundations for years thinking I couldn't use liquid, but this liquid foundation keeps my skin matte all day, which is more than I could ever say for the powders. I don't even need to blot now. 
So I would say Colorstay is a good option, or if you want to use a foundation without SPF for photos you should try MoM underneath it and see if that helps any.


----------



## makeupguru4u (Feb 28, 2011)

My skin is a massive oil slick - there are two products I found in the past year that I can't live without.. 1) Estee Lauder's Max Cover Foundation - its very light weight and hides any blemish from dark circles to acne.  2) Mattify Cosmetic's Ultra Mattify Powder - it's a clear powder that you put on before and after makeup to soak up the oil and helps your foundation last a long time. It's similar to MAC blot powder but soaks up oil longer and feels lighter. My face doesn't get shiny for 4 or 5 hours when I use these two together. When I use drugstore makeup and powder, it melts off my face and looks all greasy after less than an hour. I'm not sure why so many people with oily skin are able to use the Revlon Colorstay - that stuff made me look oilier than ever and clogged my pores too.


----------



## agolds5682 (Mar 31, 2011)

VintageAqua said:


> Can't hurt for a couple of dollars at the drugstore.


	I have really oily skin all year round and I use Milk of Magnesia and it works great to keep my skin oil free!! I apply my face lotion, then primer and then I apply milk of magnesia with a cotton ball over my super oily spots on my face being the forehead, nose, and chin. I know it sounds really weird to do but it really works to keep my face matte all day. I don't ever have to touch up throughout the day which is amazing and never happened before. I would rec to anyone who has super oily skin and hates being super shiney after a couple of hours of applying your foundation!!

  	Try it you have nothing to lose and it's super cheap!! You can find Milk of Magnesia at the dollars store!!
  	This is definetly my life saver!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	It beats buying all those other expensive products to keep you shine free that don't work or if they do work only work for a couple of hours!!
  	HTH!!!


----------

